
Gut microbes regulate neurons to help mice forget their fear - laurex
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03114-1
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
from the article - "The microbiota-deficient mice were unable to update their
response, and showed persistent fearful behaviour long after control animals
had adapted. Chu et al. found the same phenomenon in mice that had been raised
germ-free in sterile isolators and so had never developed a gut microbiota."
Seems conclusive enough though I wished they gave further details about the
microbiota and whether something like fecal transplants were effective. The
supporting DOI document is 404 at the moment.

(personal note - although animal research troubles me ethically I accept that
there are few alternatives to it currently, although Cerebral Organoid
research is proving interesting. Link if interested [https://www2.mrc-
lmb.cam.ac.uk/group-leaders/h-to-m/madeline...](https://www2.mrc-
lmb.cam.ac.uk/group-leaders/h-to-m/madeline-lancaster/)).

